# Epistane/Hdrol cycle



## MiniMack (Jan 24, 2012)

First off im new here and am 5'9" 185lbs.  I realize both epistane and hdrol are methylated so my plan was to run the epi at 54/54/54/54 and the hdrol at 25/25/25/25/75/75. I have IML's cycle support, ultra male, anabolic matrix, and e control along with tamox as pct/serm. I just wanted some input and advice on dosage or possibly someone who has done something similar.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 24, 2012)

I just did a epi/halo extreme cycle. I have used ph's aloooot so I dosed high, i did epi 40/50/50/50/50/50 and halo 75/100/100/100/100/125. My results were outstanding. Obviously I wouldnt recommend this to anyone but it was great. You def need some liver support with TUDCA though no matter what, try liver longer. Also at 25mg of halo is a waste in my opinion, i wouldnt take anything less than 75mg. But again I wouldnt take 2 methyls if I was you especially your first ph cycle. You will get great results from epi at 40mg, try that first.


----------



## MiniMack (Jan 25, 2012)

This is my second ph cycle, my first was dmz bout 5 months ago. and thanks for the advice ill prolly just add the halo on the end if at all.


----------

